# Perte de mes messages dans Outlook 2011



## genialrabbit (29 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, voilà j'ai un problème...en ouvrant outlook ce matin tous mes messages de la boite de réception ont disparus...!!!, et uniquement ceux là !!! Le reste n'a pas bougé...! Je ne comprend pas et je suis bien ennuyé....Y a t-il un moyen de les récupérer ? Je l'espère...Il s'agit d'outlook 2011 version 14. Merci beaucoup par avance de vos réponses.


----------



## Aliboron (29 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

De quel type de compte s'agit-il (POP, IMAP, Exchange) ? Ta version d'Office est-elle à jour (en 14.1.3 actuellement) ? As-tu des sauvegardes ? As-tu fait une reconstruction de la base de données ?


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Il est ici question d'Outlook 2011, et plus particulièrement de la partie "messagerie". Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## genialrabbit (29 Octobre 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !
> 
> De quel type de compte s'agit-il (POP, IMAP, Exchange) ? Ta version d'Office est-elle à jour (en 14.1.3 actuellement) ? As-tu des sauvegardes ? As-tu fait une reconstruction de la base de données ?
> 
> ...


----------



## nifex (29 Octobre 2011)

C'est un problème de base de donné. Il faut la reconstruire. Tu as toute l'aide nécessaire dans le support en ligne d outlook 2011.

Edit : voila le lien :

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2360509/fr


----------



## genialrabbit (29 Octobre 2011)

nifex a dit:


> C'est un problème de base de donné. Il faut la reconstruire. Tu as toute l'aide nécessaire dans le support en ligne d outlook 2011.
> 
> Edit : voila le lien :
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2360509/fr




Merci infiniment, je vais tester çà demain ! il vaut mieux un qui sait que dix qui cherchent..... Vraiment merci encore...bonne soirée et ....croisons les doigts. j'informerais du succès ...ou de l'insuccès !!!


----------



## Aliboron (29 Octobre 2011)

genialrabbit a dit:


> c'est un compte free donc pop


Un compte Free peut être en IMAP. C'est une question de choix au moment de la création du compte dans le logiciel qu'on utilise (on peut très bien suivre un même compte en IMAP sur une machine et le relever en POP sur une autre). Donc c'est une précision utile.



genialrabbit a dit:


> je n'ai pas fait de mise à jour (quand ça marche, je garde.....!!)


Les mises à jour ont pour principal objectif la correction de bugs. Ne pas les faire revient à conserver soigneusement les bugs (qui ne manquent jamais dans les versions initiales des logiciels, quels qu'ils soient). Il est même recommandé, quand on a une utilisation intensive, d'attendre que la version soit bien stabilisée avant de s'y lancer (par exemple, pour le moment je n'utilise Lion que très ponctuellement pour tester, en attendant que ce soit vraiment fiable et stabilisé - voir aussi tous ceux qui se mordent les doigts de s'être lancés avec iCloud).

Il *FAUT* faire les mises à jour du système et des logiciels !!!



genialrabbit a dit:


> je n'ai pas fait de sauvegarde, j'avais un vieux mac ( en fait j'en ai eu deux avant celui-ci ) et je n'ai jamais eu de problème&#8230; Donc, j'avais confiance..


Confiance en quoi ? En des disques durs, qui peuvent claquer à tout moment ? En des circuits électriques, qui peuvent tomber en panne sans crier gare ? En des cambriolages,qui n'arrivent qu'aux autres, c'est bien connu ? En des incendies, inondations,&#8230;

Il faut partir du principe que les documents qu'on ne sauvegarde pas, on n'y attache aucune importance. Les documents importants, on en fait des sauvegardes d'autant plus régulières et organisées qu'on y tient. Time Machine, outils de clonage&#8230; 



genialrabbit a dit:


> je ne sais pas faire la reconstruction de la base de donnés, je ne sais même pas ce que c'est !!!


C'est une manip de base d'entretien. Elle se pratique en tenant la touche "Option" enfoncée au lancement de l'application puis en suivant les indications. Cela permet de remettre les choses dans l'ordre (de reconstruire les index, en fait) et donc de redonner accès à certaines choses. Ceci dit, si les messages qui étaient dans la boîte ont été supprimés, il ne faut pas espérer que ça suffira à les ramener. Ce serait vers les sauvegardes qu'il faudrait se tourner.


----------



## genialrabbit (31 Octobre 2011)

Merci , tout refonctionne....J'ai bien compris tout ce que tu as dit, je vais donc faire tout çà ! Merci encore !


----------

